

Turn Any Pair of Glasses into a Heads Up Display - suprgeek
http://gizmodo.com/5852709/turn-any-pair-of-glasses-into-a-heads-up-display

======
nodata
This would be amazing if it weren't limited to a few different coloured LEDs.
This isn't really heads up in the traditional sense..

